# اكتشاف "أقدم كتابة عبرية" قرب القدس لها معنى احقية اسرائيل بالقدس



## جيلان (3 نوفمبر 2008)

اكتشاف "أقدم كتابة عبرية" قرب القدس​​






​ 

أعلن علماء الآثار في إسرائيل الكشف عن أقدم كتابة عبرانية أثناء التنقيب في موقع لقلعة قديمة تطل على وادي حيث يقول الكتاب المقدس أن داود قتل العملاق المحارب جليات قبل أن يصبح ملكا. 
ورغم عدم قراءة النص الكامل بعد، إلا أنه تم التعرف على بعض الكلمات مثل "قاض" و"عبد" و"ملك". 
ويقول البروفيسور يوسف جارفينكلن عالم الآثار الذي رأس فريق التنقيب "هذا النقش وجد في قلعة هاإيلاه وهو أقدم نقش عبراني في العالم، وهو يسبق مخطوطات البحر الميت بألف عام". 

ويضيف "خط النقش بالكتابة الكنعانية القديمة التي انحدرت منها كافة الكتابات الأبجدية في العالم، من يونانية ولاتينية وعبرية وفينيقية وآرامية، كافة أبجديات العالم اشتقت من تلك الكتابة التي تظهر على قطعة الفخار هذه". 
ويؤكد تحديد عمر القطع الأثرية التي عثر عليها في الموقع عبر قياس الكربون، أن النقش العبراني يعود لقبل ثلاثة آلاف عام، وهي الفترة التي يعتقد المؤرخون أنها شهدت حكم الملك داود لأورشليم ومملكة إسرائيل القديمة. 
ويمكن أن يكون لمثل هذا الكشف آثار أبعد أمدا، خاصة فيما يتعلق بالخلاف العميق حول مستقبل القدس، التي تبعد عن موقع الكشف الأثري بنحو 20 كيلومترا. 
ويضيف جارفينكل "في الوقت الراهن يدور جدل حام حول القيمة التاريخية للكتاب المقدس، ما إذا كانت قيمته تاريخية أم دينية وأدبية فقط كتبت بعد مئات السنوات اللاحقة، ولكن كشفنا يثبت بوضوح أنه في القرن العاشر قبل الميلاد كانت هناك مملكة في يهوذا وأن الملك داود كان شخصية تاريخية وأنه بنى مدنا حصينة". 
غير أن د. رافائيل جرينبرج من هيئة تل أبيب للآثار ينصح بعدم القفز إلى نتائج، ويقول إنه رغم أهمية الكشف الأثري، لكنه لا يثبت بالضرورة وجود أي ملك، ناهيك عن الملك داود. 
وتشير إسرائيل الحديثة إلى تاريخ العهد القديم لإثبات أحقيتها في القدس، بينما يستند الفلسطينيون للوجود العربي في القدس منذ قرون والتي احتلتها إسرائيل عام 1967. 



*المصدر : BBCArabic*
*تاريخ النشر : : الإثنين 03 نوفمبر 2008 17:05 GMT*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 نوفمبر 2008)

> ويضيف جارفينكل "في الوقت الراهن يدور جدل حام حول القيمة التاريخية للكتاب المقدس، ما إذا كانت قيمته تاريخية أم دينية وأدبية فقط كتبت بعد مئات السنوات اللاحقة، ولكن كشفنا يثبت بوضوح أنه في القرن العاشر قبل الميلاد كانت هناك مملكة في يهوذا وأن الملك داود كان شخصية تاريخية وأنه بنى مدنا حصينة".



معلومات بجد رائعة بحب اضطلع عليها
مشكورة اخت جيلان
سلام المسيح​


----------



## جيلان (4 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> معلومات بجد رائعة بحب اضطلع عليها
> مشكورة اخت جيلان
> سلام المسيح​



*تخصصى يا فندم
اى خودمة ههههههه*​


----------



## Hallelujah (4 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع بل اكثر من رائع اخت جيلان

بالمناسبة اسمك جميل هل تعرفين معناه ؟؟​


----------



## جيلان (4 نوفمبر 2008)

AmnayAmazigh قال:


> موضوع رائع بل اكثر من رائع اخت جيلان
> 
> بالمناسبة اسمك جميل هل تعرفين معناه ؟؟​




*نو معرفش معنى اسمى بس فى بيقولو انه مثنى جيل ( اهل الزمن الواحد يعنى مش بتاع الشعر :smile01 )
وفى المنتدى بيقولولى جيل وجيلاتى وحاجات كتير كدى
يلا ما علينا
المهم ميرسى على مرورك*​


----------



## Hallelujah (4 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان هو الغزال بالتركية 







مشكورة مرة اخرى جيلان على المعلومات القيمة ​


----------



## جيلان (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههه طلعت عزال طيب خير وبركة
هى اكيد ليها اكثر من معنى باللغات
اصله مش اسمى الحقيقى فمفكرتش اعرف معناه بصراحة
ميرسى على معنى اسمى وعلى المرور مرة تانية*


----------



## العجايبي (4 نوفمبر 2008)

_*موضوع حلو مليان معلومات حلوة شكراااا ياجيلان على الموضوع*_


----------



## جيلان (4 نوفمبر 2008)

العجايبي قال:


> _*موضوع حلو مليان معلومات حلوة شكراااا ياجيلان على الموضوع*_



*لا شكر على واجب يا عجايبى منور*


----------

